# how long for malachite green to clear?



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

3 to 4 month's from silicone seal's in my experience.
It ain't permanent.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Gonna have to do water changes. Or add activated carbon (after treatment is done of course)


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

WaterLife said:


> Gonna have to do water changes. Or add activated carbon (after treatment is done of course)


 +one^ follow suggested treatment .:wink2:


----------



## Tomatoandegg (Nov 8, 2016)

the instructions on the bottle said would not discolour water... so i was in 2 minds whether to follow the treatment course! thanks for the replies.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

*Truly Helpful Comment. Maybe.*



Tomatoandegg said:


> instructions on the bottle said would not discolour water...


 Lol, note down that you never, ever... completely follow med instructions you got from your LFS. Never.


----------



## WaterLife (Jul 1, 2015)

Well Malachite Green is a dye/stain, so not sure why the product would say it doesn't discolor.


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

Tomatoandegg;10067266
anyway said:


> If you threw a marble in the tank how long would it take before it disappears? the answer is however long it takes before you go out of your way to remove it. You've got to do water changes. Carbon could help. Chances are the silicone will be stained/dyed for quite a long time.....possibly forever.


----------



## Tomatoandegg (Nov 8, 2016)

Turns out it took 12 hours to go, i have carbon in the filter apparently!


----------

